# Anyone use S-WORKS Carbon Rib Cage



## Devastator (May 11, 2009)

Hi does anyone here have these cages? It sounds like with the plastic ones people have a hard time pulling their bottles out of the cages. I wanted to know if anyone has experienced anything similar with the carbon cages.


----------



## pdainsworth (Jun 6, 2004)

All I can say is do NOT use on a MTB. They are very brittle, and break easily. No other issues to report.


----------



## chuckji (Apr 20, 2008)

Use mine on mountain and road bikes, never had a problem, never tossed a bottle.


----------

